# FXSAPIDebugLogFile



## djkwik66 (May 14, 2011)

Good morning all,

I normally clean out my temp folders as a matter of habit and usually never have a problem. Recently, I discovered a file that refuses to delete. I get the message that the file is open in Windows Explorer.

I Googled the issue and read that all I need to do is go into Control Panel, Turn Windows features On or Off, Programs, and uncheck the Printer and Fax service, do the required restart, then I should be able to delete it. Of course as usual, that is _not_ the case with me. I've also tried to find the system info tool link so I can post that in here, but I can't find it...when I run a search here, all I see is somebody's post showing what the tool listed for their computer.

NOTE: I've never _*not*_ been able to delete all the files in the Users/App Data/Local/Temp until today. Why would this file all of a sudden be locked and undeletable???


----------



## Hermitt43 (Jun 26, 2009)

https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe
That's the TSGinfo utility download link. Be sure to Bookmark it.


----------



## djkwik66 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 19042, Installed 20210115170423.000000-360
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8400 CPU @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 10, CPU Count: 6
Total Physical RAM: 12 GB
Graphics Card: Radeon(TM) RX 550
Hard Drives: C: 930 GB (886 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP 843B, ver 00, s/n PGSXP0H0GBNIBR
System: AMI, ver HPQOEM - 1072009, s/n 8CG8498HSQ
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------

